# My new sig



## KroBa (Aug 2, 2006)

I just made a new sig for myself. Probably should have read the forum rules before making it...
Anyway, I can use it on other forums.







Waiting to get Mario Kart DS at the moment, that is why there isn't a friend code for it yet.


----------



## KroBa (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's an update:


----------

